# A baby star fish?



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

About half the size of a penny.

He moves around quite a bit on the glass.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Asterina star, some say bad but I feel they are good part of the clean up crew and thats about as big as they get


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i have quite a few of these guys popping up in my tank, very fun to watch.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a few in my reef as well and I don't think they're bad at all. They help clean things up


----------



## BigandUgly (Sep 24, 2009)

Yup, looks like Asterina. They are a real common hitchhiker on live rock. I kind of like them. Some people say they can multiply quickly and take over a tank, but they are easy enough to remove.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

they are not "bad" persay but they will get out of hand very quickly, at one point i had about 6-8 hundred of them. They seem to die out and come back as they please.


----------

